# Quigley's gone. :(((



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I know I have not been on here in ages and few will remember. However, my precious Quigley is at peace. He had so many health issues. His kidneys finally gave out on him despite our best efforts. He was such a big little fella. He was 1 lb 11 oz when he passed at 3.5 years. He will be greatly missed by many who loved him.

RIP my sweet boy!


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

That is sooo sad. I am really sorry for your loss. :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, you must be beside yourself with grief...hugs


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry  sending love xx he will be watching over you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So sad,i'm so sorry bless him


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

That is so sad, My condolences to you, it is so hard when there is nothing further you can do. He looked to be a real sweetie


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. (


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

RIP little Quigley.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss  Many healing thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Bless poor little Quigley. Sad for you, much love x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Rest in peace, little guy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

How sad, RIP little one, sending my condolences and love to you. x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG....... RIP Quigley....... and *hugs* to you ..... he was such a sweetheart...... we all adored him........


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Trieste - I am SO SORRY. You know that Quigley was one of my very favorites and I loved seeing pics of him and hearing your stories. I am so sorry that he has passed away. You took such good care of him, even though his little life was so short. I don't have a lot of computer time anymore, but wanted you to know that I remember Quigley well and he will live on in your heart. He was very special and he will be missed.


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

I remember you and Quigley. You have my sympathies. Rest in peace, Quigley.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Quigley, poor little lad he was gorgeous, you did all you could for him


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. RIP little big guy... Huge hugs to you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you so much for your kind words. I have been off of the computer for a while and have not taken the time to update. I will do better. I had forgotten just how much support can be found here. Everyone knows just how much our little ones mean to us. And it's such a comfort. Quigley was a special little guy with such a huge heart and love of life. What a fighter. He went through so much in his short life. Never once did he feel sorry for himself when in pain. He pushed through never letting anything stop him. Such a spirit. There will never be another one like him. He has a special place in my heart where he now lives. 

Again, thank you all.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

IF I SHOULD GROW FRAIL

If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain does keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done
for this - the last battle -can't be won.

You will be sad I understand
But don't let grief then stay your hand.
For on this day, more than the rest
Your love and friendship must stand the test.

We have had so many happy years,
You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go.

Take me to where my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me till the end.
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.

Don't grieve that it must now be you
Who has to decide this thing to do.
We've been so close - we two -these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Fortheloveofthechi said:


> That is sooo sad. I am really sorry for your loss. :-(
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Evelyn said:


> So sorry to hear this, you must be beside yourself with grief...hugs


 It's been though. Thank you.



Kristal+Lolly said:


> I'm so sorry  sending love xx he will be watching over you
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





michele said:


> So sad,i'm so sorry bless him


Thank you!



Alula said:


> That is so sad, My condolences to you, it is so hard when there is nothing further you can do. He looked to be a real sweetie


He really was a special little fella. Thank you!



coco_little_bear said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. (


Thank you!


Kalisee said:


> RIP little Quigley.





lilbabyvenus said:


> I am so sorry for your loss  Many healing thoughts coming your way!


Thank you so much!



Rolo n Buttons said:


> Bless poor little Quigley. Sad for you, much love x
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





KrystalLeigh said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Rest in peace, little guy.
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Lisa T said:


> How sad, RIP little one, sending my condolences and love to you. x


Thank you so much!



jan896 said:


> OMG....... RIP Quigley....... and *hugs* to you ..... he was such a sweetheart...... we all adored him........


Thank you so very much!



Brodysmom said:


> Trieste - I am SO SORRY. You know that Quigley was one of my very favorites and I loved seeing pics of him and hearing your stories. I am so sorry that he has passed away. You took such good care of him, even though his little life was so short. I don't have a lot of computer time anymore, but wanted you to know that I remember Quigley well and he will live on in your heart. He was very special and he will be missed.


Thank you so much! You are one of the reasons I posted. I knew that there were a few folks who loved him so much and would want to know. I miss him like crazy. There will never be another one like him that's for sure.



My Girl Pearl said:


> I remember you and Quigley. You have my sympathies. Rest in peace, Quigley.


Thank you!



Aquarius said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Quigley, poor little lad he was gorgeous, you did all you could for him


Thank you!


Tabcat73 said:


> So sorry for your loss. RIP little big guy... Huge hugs to you
> Thank you!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you Michele. Your kind poem really helps.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Quigley...


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

BlueJax said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Quigley...


Thank you!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I never knew you or Quigley, but he seems like he was an absolute gem. I'm sorry for your loss 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I never knew you or Quigley, but he seems like he was an absolute gem. I'm sorry for your loss
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


He really was. Thank you so much.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so sorry for ur loss!  may he run through rainbow bridge painfree and happy!


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, Prayers for you!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your pup Quigley.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I was not on this forum when you were posting about Quigley's health issues, so I went back and read them. You were little Quigley's angel. You cared for him as no other for his short period here. Because of you, Quigley had a life full of love! Now, little Quigley is your angel. He left you with a heart full of memories. One day you will be able to think of those memories, and your going to say, "thank you my little one, momma loves you" and you are gonna smile. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so very sorry, I was just there a month ago and know how you feel, these little ones bring so much joy to our lives... I wish you all the best! Rest In Peace Quigley:'(


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Omgosh, Trieste! I am so very very sorry to hear about sweet little Quigley's passing! My heart is broken with you!! You know how much I adored him! I have been so busy lately, decided to pop in, if nothing more than to read how everyone was doing. I saw the title of this thread and my heart just sunk.  He was such a precious little angel. Such a little fighter. Bless his tiny little heart. I'm so sorry. I know there aren't words to take away your pain. But please know my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. My deepest sympathy. RIP sweet little angel. All our love. Great big hugs!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Trieste, I am soooo very very sorry about Quigley. R.I.P little one and many ((((HUGS))))) to you


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness. So very sad. He was just adorable and endearing and I can't imagine your grief. So very sorry. :'(


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss!!! Quigley has always been one of my favorites, always loved his name too! Your in my thoughts!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Huly said:


> Sending thoughts and prayers!


Thank you!


pigeonsheep said:


> so sorry for ur loss!  may he run through rainbow bridge painfree and happy!


Thank you!




abrunk said:


> I am so sorry for your loss, Prayers for you!


Thank you!




Jayda said:


> I am so very sorry for the loss of your pup Quigley.


Thank you!



Lupita's mom said:


> I was not on this forum when you were posting about Quigley's health issues, so I went back and read them. You were little Quigley's angel. You cared for him as no other for his short period here. Because of you, Quigley had a life full of love! Now, little Quigley is your angel. He left you with a heart full of memories. One day you will be able to think of those memories, and your going to say, "thank you my little one, momma loves you" and you are gonna smile. My thoughts are with you.


Thank you! It was my pleasure to take care of him. What a fighter he was. He is greatly missed. your kind words mean so much!




Kim Fox said:


> I'm so very sorry, I was just there a month ago and know how you feel, these little ones bring so much joy to our lives... I wish you all the best! Rest In Peace Quigley:'(


Thank you! It's always tough to lose a loved one. This thread is just what I needed. Everyones thoughts mean so much!




TLI said:


> Omgosh, Trieste! I am so very very sorry to hear about sweet little Quigley's passing! My heart is broken with you!! You know how much I adored him! I have been so busy lately, decided to pop in, if nothing more than to read how everyone was doing. I saw the title of this thread and my heart just sunk.  He was such a precious little angel. Such a little fighter. Bless his tiny little heart. I'm so sorry. I know there aren't words to take away your pain. But please know my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. My deepest sympathy. RIP sweet little angel. All our love. Great big hugs!!!


Thank you so much! he is deeply missed!



KayC said:


> Trieste, I am soooo very very sorry about Quigley. R.I.P little one and many ((((HUGS))))) to you


Thank you so much!



Kelliope said:


> Oh my goodness. So very sad. He was just adorable and endearing and I can't imagine your grief. So very sorry. :'(


I miss him like crazy! Thank you!



nicholeb5 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss!!! Quigley has always been one of my favorites, always loved his name too! Your in my thoughts!


Thank you so much. He was such a sweet spirit. Always happy and never ever feeling sorry for himself.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, Trieste, I am so sorry to read this sad news about your sweet boy. 

He was absolutely one of my favorites and I loved all of the pictures of him. 2 that I remember include one perhaps you were in the mountains, but somewhere on vacation and I somehow remember him in a little pouch carrier. The other, I think he won a contest dressed perhaps like a frog? Am I remembering correctly?

He was a precious, tough, tiny guy. Your love and care for him and his special needs was inspirational.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Trieste...I am so sorry for your loss of sweet little Quigley...he was one of my fav fellows and I have thought of him often...I pray that memories of better times with him will soon help to heal your broken heart.

"When you are sorrowful look again in your heart and you will see that you weep for that which has been your joy." Kahil Gibran


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

nabi said:


> Trieste...I am so sorry for your loss of sweet little Quigley...he was one of my fav fellows and I have thought of him often...I pray that memories of better times with him will soon help to heal your broken heart.
> 
> "When you are sorrowful look again in your heart and you will see that you weep for that which has been your joy." Kahil Gibran


Thank you so much!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss  . I remember seeing pics of Quigley and I always thought he was the cutest little boy


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

He may be gone from this world but will live forever in your heart & the special time you spent together.

RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear this.  I remembered Quigley immediately. This is so sad. Rest in peace little one. You were loved and you will be missed.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh of course I remember you and sweet Quigley. I am so very sorry for your enormous loss. Rest in peace sweetie pie and run pain free.


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi
I am so sorry to hear about wee Quigley. I have not been on the board for ages and saw that Quigley had passed away. I am very sorry for your loss. xxxxx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Oh, Trieste, I am so sorry to read this sad news about your sweet boy.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> He was absolutely one of my favorites and I loved all of the pictures of him. 2 that I remember include one perhaps you were in the mountains, but somewhere on vacation and I somehow remember him in a little pouch carrier. The other, I think he won a contest dressed perhaps like a frog? Am I remembering correctly?
> ...


Thank you so much!



elaina said:


> I am so sorry for your loss  . I remember seeing pics of Quigley and I always thought he was the cutest little boy


Thank you so much!





MonkeyJoey said:


> He may be gone from this world but will live forever in your heart & the special time you spent together.
> 
> RIP sweet boy.


Thank you so much!





Chico's Mum said:


> Im so sorry to hear this.  I remembered Quigley immediately. This is so sad. Rest in peace little one. You were loved and you will be missed.


Yes he was so loved by so many. Thank you so much!





pam6400 said:


> Oh of course I remember you and sweet Quigley. I am so very sorry for your enormous loss. Rest in peace sweetie pie and run pain free.


Thank you so much!




elmopuppy said:


> Hi
> I am so sorry to hear about wee Quigley. I have not been on the board for ages and saw that Quigley had passed away. I am very sorry for your loss. xxxxx


Thank you so much!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Having known Quigley here 
on Chi Ppl often brought so much happiness to my day! 
He was an incredible little guy and I will truly
miss him. {{ hugs }}


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that. I was a huge Quiqley fan. He was adorable.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

So so so sorry to hear. Sending our love xxxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww I still remember when you first got little Q!  I'm so sorry to hear of his passing. But relieved he is at rest. He sure was a strong little guy....


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Trieste, I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish I could take away your pain. I'm here if you need to talk. Hugs sweetie.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh Trieste I'm so so sorry!  My heart broke when i saw this. I don't know what to say but how sorry I am. Quigley was one of my favorite chi's and such an adorable little angel. He was given such a wonderful life with you and was truly blessed.
RIP sweet boy.


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

So very sorry. My heart, thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. I was a huge Quiqley fan. He was adorable.


I miss the little guy so much. Thank you!



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> So so so sorry to hear. Sending our love xxxx


Thank you so much!



MChis said:


> Awww I still remember when you first got little Q!  I'm so sorry to hear of his passing. But relieved he is at rest. He sure was a strong little guy....


He really was a strong little fella. He faced death so may times. Never once did he feel sorry for himself. I miss him so! Thank you!



~LS~ said:


> Trieste, I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish I could take away your pain. I'm here if you need to talk. Hugs sweetie.


You are so sweet. thank you!


cherper said:


> Oh Trieste I'm so so sorry!  My heart broke when i saw this. I don't know what to say but how sorry I am. Quigley was one of my favorite chi's and such an adorable little angel. He was given such a wonderful life with you and was truly blessed.
> RIP sweet boy.


Thank you so much! He was such a spunky little one. He is missed by so many!



luvmybabe said:


> So very sorry. My heart, thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours


Thank you so much!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss, there are no words I can say to express my feelings. If you every need anything we are hear from you.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

mooberry said:


> I am so so sorry for your loss, there are no words I can say to express my feelings. If you every need anything we are hear from you.



Thank you so much! I miss him every day. He was such a life force in my home to be such a tiny fella. I know he is happy and well now which helps my missing him so much.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Im so sorry for the loss of QUigley he was a handsome little fella and he had an amazing owner rip little guy.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Im so sorry for the loss of QUigley he was a handsome little fella and he had an amazing owner rip little guy.


Thank you so much.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I was just thinking of Quigley the other day. I am so very sorry, he was one of my favorites here. You tried so hard to keep him healthy and because of that, he had a great life with you. I'm so sorry it was such a short one. *hugs*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I've been gone a long while & I just saw this, Trieste I am sooo sorry for the loss of your poor little Quigley, he was such a doll! poor little angel, he sure was a fighter, I remember all your updates about his medical adventures


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> I was just thinking of Quigley the other day. I am so very sorry, he was one of my favorites here. You tried so hard to keep him healthy and because of that, he had a great life with you. I'm so sorry it was such a short one. *hugs*
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much. He was such a spunky little fella. He is greatly missed. Everyone on here has been so kind. It has helped so much! Thankyou!



KittyD said:


> I've been gone a long while & I just saw this, Trieste I am sooo sorry for the loss of your poor little Quigley, he was such a doll! poor little angel, he sure was a fighter, I remember all your updates about his medical adventures




Thank you so much! Every day something reminds me of him. He will always be in my heart. Thank you so much for your kind words. They are greatly appreciated.


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Just wanted you to know that though I'm a newbie that I read all the posts about your little guy and he was one lucky little boy to have had a mom like you. God placed him with you and now he's in doggy land having the time of his life with no more pain. What a wonderful little guy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

3 loves said:


> Just wanted you to know that though I'm a newbie that I read all the posts about your little guy and he was one lucky little boy to have had a mom like you. God placed him with you and now he's in doggy land having the time of his life with no more pain. What a wonderful little guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much. I learned so much from him, you have no idea. All his medical issues and surgeries he never once felt sorry for himself. He accepted his fate and pressed on making the best of his short life. He was such an inspiration to so many and he is greatly missed!

Thank you so much for your kind words. hearing how others felt about him has helped so much. I miss him every day!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi I hope your doing better now. It's just a day at a time for all of us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for you loss of sweet little Quigley, Trieste.  He was always one of my favorites. Such a special little one and you were an amazing mom to him. RIP sweet boy. xxxx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

3 loves said:


> Hi I hope your doing better now. It's just a day at a time for all of us.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am, I miss him everyday, I suspect that will never change. I am taking it one day at a time. And, while Cora will never replace him she wormed her way straight to my heart the second I saw her picture. Having her to care for has made his passing a bit easier for me. Thank you so much!



foggy said:


> I'm sorry for you loss of sweet little Quigley, Trieste.  He was always one of my favorites. Such a special little one and you were an amazing mom to him. RIP sweet boy. xxxx




Thank you so much for your kind words, they really mean so much to me!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Would love to see some pics of Cora.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

3 loves said:


> Would love to see some pics of Cora.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I have posted several of her in the past few weeks. I'll be posting some new ones this weekend.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry for your loss Trieste. I know how much Quigley meant to you. I wish you the very best!!!


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Hugs xx


----------

